# Scamp 1-3-09



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Took a chance on the weather Saturday to head offshore looking for scamp and red/gag grouper.Late launchout of Sherman Cove, weather was passable with slight bit of fog as we cleared the pass at around8:45, seas were 2' and close together making for a slow ride.1st stop at 23 miles we were looking for trigger fish, caught several 12'' trigger fish but no keepers decided to move further south.

Arrived on our numbers further southand proceeded to catch 5 keeper scamp and one keeper banded rudderfish. While fishing caught one 28'' AJ and vented and released several endangered red snapper one estimated at around18 lbs.

Headed in around 3 pm all and all a great day to be on the waterfor the first trip of 2009.

Sorry for poor picture quality(at night/one of the scamp is notpictured)









Mark W


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good eating right there. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report...thanks for sharing...glad ya'll got some..nothing wrong with that...


----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

Mark, We are headed south on Sunday, what baits worked for the scamp?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Over 11 years old post,


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

TkTom said:


> Mark, We are headed south on Sunday, what baits worked for the scamp?


you might want to call mark after 11 years. the last time we went out, his lower unit went out and we had to come back in on one engine. luckily i had plenty of beer for the slow ride back. lol.
jack


----------

